# Acc power outlet stays on when ign off



## Jarhead127 (Jun 8, 2018)

Is this supposed to work this way? Hate it, see no advantage to staying on. Have the gps plugged into this outlet. Won't it run the battery down eventually? Can this be changed?


----------



## brandondgordon (Sep 26, 2018)

It stays on only for about 2-5 minutes. It does eventually power off. If you flip the button, and sit in the car awhile, it shuts off when your infotainment system does. As far as I'm aware there's no way to change it, but it all shuts down after you open the door.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

